# Ocheesee Pond



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Finally got over to Ocheesee Pond near Sneads. Never been there before. I was the only boat on the pond (2200 acres). Rather stiff wind in the open water areas. Fished three hours and never got a bite. Was after bream and shellcrackers.

On the way back home dropped down to Comanders Landing on the Choctawhatchee. Fished about 2 1/2 hours, one 4 inch bream. I'm hard headed I guess, I still keep being pulled by the bream bug but can't scratch the itch by catching them. All of the fish are now in the river since it is so low, but they are hiding out in a secret fish house and the flatheads are at the door waiting for them to venture out. 

Had switched to the lower Choctaw and mostly mullet snatching, but the last two mullet trips were a bust. I think all those Alabama expert mullet snatchers I see at the 'hole' have caught them all. 

Will be back at it next week in the bay and probably around the 331 bridge. Keep hearing reports of big specks and good reds around the bridge.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Good report... Thanks... Ocheesee pond is a tough bite... Been fishing there for years and it's always either the best or worst fishing of your life.... Cypress stumps are hell on the boat as well but around every corner you'll expect to catch big fish....


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*hangup*

Right on the stumps. I got back in the cypress and found one that liked my boat. I was moving maybe 1 mph but that was enough for a good hangup. 
Good thing I was in a Jon boat. The swamp is no place for a big bass boat since the water is so low. 
I will be going back from time to time but wish it was closer. According to FWC fishing should be decent in Oct and Nov, but like you said, it's either hot or very cold. That's what I have always heard about the place.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Glad you got to get out there and try a new spot bud. As far as the bream bug though, all it takes is one good day bream fishing and you're hooked on them for life! Heck I'd venture to say that's probably what most of us around here first fished for!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I haven't had a good catch of bream from the Choctawhatchee River in so long it would be like finding a pot of gold. That's about all I fished until it became so difficult a couple of years ago then I started fishing other species, but I keep trying now and then.


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Try King Lake there in In DF Springs. Google it and it will show you a map.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

King Lake is basically private since there is no public access points, boat ramp, etc. You need a friend living on the lake to gain access through their property. I used to fish it but lost access when friend moved away. It's is rather bad shape right now due to long period of low water. The millions of snags that used to be just out of the water are now several feet out of the water.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I bet there's a lot of ducks back in there.


----------

